# Looking for a manual or info



## SnowRacer (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey all,
I'm new on here, and I'm looking for a manual or some info on a Montgomery Ward snowblower. A little online research has turned up that it might be made by MTD. Model # and serial # are TMO 35268A and 1093B from what I can see. Has a sticker that says conforms to 1975 safety standards. The cross-reference list on MTD's website doesn't show these numbers, so I'm a bit stumped at what I've got here. Any information or direction would be appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Welcome SnowRacer
I cant help you but hopefully someone can.
The only Montgomery Wards blower I know of is Marks (gustoguy) repowered Gilson. 
Like Sears and others, I'm sure they have many different manufactures that they put their name on.

Edit: found this
"TMO" is a prefix for MTD built machinery. No help, but as you said.
http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/tools/msg062320219256.html


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Good luck on that one. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Try contacting Pete at his excellent Gilson web site for information on your Wards blower.

The Gilson SNOW BLOWER Shop, FAQ


----------



## SnowRacer (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks so far guys. If you have any other ideas let me know. I'll keep searching the web.


----------

